# je recherche le manuel d'utilisateur pour imac g3 333mhz



## mike01 (13 Mars 2004)

je recherche un manuel d'utilisateur pour mon imac g3 333mhz,je voudrais rajouter de la memoire et j'avoue ne pas du tout savoir le faire merci de me répondre ou de me laisser un couriel (jfmike@wanadoo.fr)


----------



## kertruc (13 Mars 2004)

C'est  là...


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Mars 2004)

Passes donc à OS 9.2.2 en même temps si tu n'y es déjà pas. Voilà une discussion à ce sujet :
Forum Macge


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2004)

Marche pas très bien ton email, je t'avais envoyé la vidéo pour le changement de ram pour ton imac mais c'est pas passé, je t'ai envoyé ensuite le lien et nada.

Tant pis...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

mike01 a dit:
			
		

> je recherche un manuel d'utilisateur pour mon imac g3 333mhz,je voudrais rajouter de la memoire et j'avoue ne pas du tout savoir le faire merci de me répondre ou de me laisser un couriel (jfmike@wanadoo.fr)



Ca doit se trouver tout betement dans l'aide Mac ce genre de truc (finder barre des menus: aide)

Si non  tout en image ici . C'est sur un iMac 400 DV mais la procedure est la meme


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2004)

> Si non tout en image ici . C'est sur un iMac 400 DV mais la procedure est la meme



Bah nan c'est pas la même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens je la met, je sais pas si je le droit par contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




imac 233-333


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Si non tout en image ici . C'est sur un iMac 400 DV mais la procedure est la meme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diantre! C'est foutrement compliqué sur les 233-333!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais bon, ca doit etre bien expliqué dans l'aide Mac nan?


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2004)

> Mais bon, ca doit etre bien expliqué dans l'aide Mac nan?



Non non, je crois pas


----------

